# RC Drifting--Ken Block style.(video)



## MaxSpeed247 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is a video I made with my son for the Ken Block Hot Wheels contest. Hope You guys like it... please share it with others...


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## mweb13 (Feb 18, 2012)

very impressive !


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Really cool!!!


----------



## Darkside (Apr 14, 2012)

That was pretty damn cool!!!


----------



## Rocketseller (May 5, 2012)

Cool Video...A lot Of Nice angles too!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, he's not Ken Block, but there's some pretty good moves here! My son has been practicing with CADZILLA!


----------

